# me tienes como un perro a tus pies



## vordeli

En la canción Labios Compartidos de Maná hay un verso que dice "...me tienes como un perro a tus pies..." Quisiera saber cual sería la mejor traducción en este caso para la palabra "tener". Lo único que se me ocurre es "Mi hai/Mi tieni come un cane ai tuoi piedi", pero no me parece muy convincente, pienso que debe haber un verbo mas apropiado para este caso. Gracias!!


----------



## fabiog_1981

Qué es la que hay Vordeli?
Io direi: "Mi tieni come un cane ai tuoi piedi"
Salutami tutta l'isla del encanto.


----------



## ursu-lab

"Mi tieni come..." en italiano no se dice. 

De hecho, la expresión más habitual sería o "mi *tratti *come un cane, sempre a scondinzolare (ai tuoi piedi)". 
En general el perro mueve la cola para demostrarle devoción a su dueño, no lo sigue: esos son los gansos de Konrad Lorenz...


Lo más común cuando se habla de pies y esclavos incondicionales:

"mi tratti come uno zerbino/come se fossi il tuo zerbino" (el felpudo).


----------



## infinite sadness

Un'altra frase abbastanza comune in italiano credo che sia "mi tieni come un cane al guinzaglio" però forse non coincide con "ai tuoi piedi".


----------



## gatogab

> Amor fugado...
> Me tomas, me dejas, me escribes y me tiras a un lado
> Te vas a otros cielos y regresas como los colibríes
> *Me tienes como un perro a tus pies *
> 
> Amore perduto, mi prendi, mi lasci, mi realizzi
> e mi getti via in un lato
> vai in altri cieli e ritorni come i colibrì
> *mi tieni come un cagnolino ai tuoi piedi*


----------



## chlapec

ursu-lab said:


> "Mi tieni come..." en italiano no se dice.
> 
> De hecho, la expresión más habitual sería o "mi *tratti *come un cane, sempre a scondinzolare (ai tuoi piedi)".
> En general el perro mueve la cola para demostrarle devoción a su dueño, no lo sigue: esos son los gansos de Konrad Lorenz...
> 
> 
> Lo más común cuando se habla de pies y esclavos incondicionales:
> 
> "mi tratti come uno zerbino/come se fossi il tuo zerbino" (el felpudo).


 
En realidad, es él el que se deja someter (cómo somos, los humanos...). Al decir "me tienes", en cierto modo, está haciendo un ofrecimiento de sumisión "(aquí) me tienes, como un perro...": "Eccomi, il tuo cane sottomesso".


----------



## infinite sadness

Hai ragione. leggendo la poesia, "me tieni" non corrisponde all'italiano "mi tieni". Tutt'al più potrebbe essere "tieni me", quindi mi sembra ottima la soluzione "eccomi".


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Hai ragione. leggendo la poesia, "me tieni" non corrisponde all'italiano "mi tieni". Tutt'al più potrebbe essere "tieni me", quindi mi sembra ottima la soluzione *"eccomi".*




Sì, ha ragione IS. "Eccomi, sono/sarò il tuo cane".

Mi viene in mente la birra Peroni....


----------



## Neuromante

No se está ofreciendo, al contrario: Que yo recuerde se está quejando de lo mal que lo trata a pesar de lo enamorado que él está.


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> No se está ofreciendo, al contrario: Que yo recuerde se está quejando de lo mal que lo trata a pesar de lo enamorado que él está.


 
Neuro, deja volar la imaginación...


----------



## honeyheart

El sentido es algo intermedio: por un lado, le saca en cara el hecho de que ella lo trate como a un perro, y por el otro, asume que es culpa suya también que esto pase, por dejarse él tratar así, a causa de estar tan enamorado de ella. 

En italiano yo diría "sono come un cane prostrato ai tuoi piedi".



P.D.: Odio a Maná.


----------



## Larroja

honeyheart said:


> En italiano yo diría "sono come un cane prostrato ai tuoi piedi".




"Prostrato" è di troppo ed è troppo colto, e poi aggiungerei un bel diminutivo, che trasmette la giusta idea di inferiorità: "sono come un cagnolino ai tuoi piedi".


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> En italiano yo diría "sono come un cane prostrato ai tuoi piedi".



L'immagine umanizzata del cane non ha senso, perché un cane non si prostra, a parte ora (40º all'ombra) per rinfrescarsi la pancia sul pavimento. La sottomissione del cane si manifesta pancia e zampe all'aria, lasciandosi mordere/leccare, ecc. da chi lo domina.


----------



## elena73

L'espressione idiomatica più diffusa in Italiano penso sia "Mi tratti come un cane". 
Se si mette l'altra espressione io invertirei le parole: Mi tieni ai tuoi piedi, come un cane. (che mi sembra suoni meglio)


----------



## Larroja

larroja said:
			
		

> "sono come un cagnolino ai tuoi piedi".



Mi autocito ed emendo: Sto ai tuoi piedi come un cagnolino.


----------



## gatogab

elena73 said:


> L'espressione idiomatica più diffusa in Italiano penso sia "Mi tratti come un cane".
> Se si mette l'altra espressione io invertirei le parole: Mi tieni ai tuoi piedi, come un cane. (che mi sembra suoni meglio)


 


> Amore perduto, mi prendi, mi lasci, mi realizzi
> e mi getti via in un lato
> vai in altri cieli e ritorni come i colibrì
> *mi tieni come un cagnolino ai tuoi piedi*


Il resto, mancia.




honeyheart said:


> P.D.: Odio a Maná.


Yo, los perros._ Prostrati_


----------



## honeyheart

En definitiva, cualquier traducción sirve, porque la frase no es muy lógica en castellano tampoco (lo cual no es de extrañar viniendo de Maná, que tiene letras más mediocres y cursis que las de todos los cantautores románticos juntos).  Es una mezcla de dos frases hechas: "tratar a alguien como a un perro" y "estar rendido a los pies de alguien", y el resultado, como es de esperarse, es un híbrido. 



P.D.1: Por favor, que a nadie se le ocurra abrir otro hilo para saber qué quieren decir con "regresas como *los colibríes*".  


P.D.2: 





gatogab said:


> _Prostrati_


Mai.


----------



## vordeli

A pesar de que es cierto que las letras de Maná a veces son cursis y repetitivas, el sentido que hagan las frases también depende del país de donde venga; pueden ser expresiones limitadas a ciertas regiones o países, y no hacer sentido en otros lugares. Falta decir que me ha quedado clarísimo todo, gracias a todos!!


----------



## Neuromante

La frase "tener como un perro a los pies" no me parece tan híbrida, quizás sea simplemente que no es una frase hecha. Es más común "lo tiene a sus pies como a un perro" aunque no se diga mucho.


Y por otra parte, todo el mundo sabe que los colibríes, como las golondrinas y los recaudadores de impuestos vuelven periódicamente


----------



## honeyheart

gatogab said:


> Amor fugado...
> Me tomas, me dejas, me *exprimes* y me  tiras a un lado
> Te vas a otros cielos y regresas como los colibr*í*s
> Me tienes como un perro a tus pies


Los dos plurales de "colibrí" son correctos, pero en la canción usan éste. 



Neuromante said:


> Y por otra parte, *todo el mundo sabe* que  los colibríes, como las golondrinas y los recaudadores de impuestos  vuelven periódicamente


El sarcasmo está de más, Neuro, pero te agradezco por el dato sobre  estas aves.


----------



## Neuromante

De nada; sobre todo porque era una broma y no tenía nada de sarcástico. Sólo una broma.

De hecho: Ni siquiera sé si los colibríes son migratorios, aunque me parece muy improbable.


----------

